# X2 2Nd Init Help



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok so on the x2 2nd init isnt loading a hijack zip. We don't have a hijack so instead we latch onto mot_charge_mode or w/e that bin is to execute this shell script. It exectues and works fine but it only loads init.rc. If anyone can help I would be very thankful!

#!/system/bin/sh
PATH=/system/xbin:/system/bin
usb_mode=$(getprop ro.usb_mode)
if [ "$usb_mode" != "debug" ]; then
mount -o remount,rw rootfs /
cp -fr /system/etc/rootfs/init.rc /
taskset -p -c 0 1
taskset -c 0 /system/bin/2nd-init > /data/two.log 2>&1fi


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm going to bump this...as it's reached the end of the page.
And I know you're working hard for us!

[Sorry, Not A Dev...]


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Shouldn't this be in the X2 forum though? Considering this is the Droid X forum here. Just my opinion. Would be cool to see 2nd-init on the X2 though..


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> Shouldn't this be in the X2 forum though? Considering this is the Droid X forum here. Just my opinion. Would be cool to see 2nd-init on the X2 though..


He's looking for help from anyone who has experience with 2nd init.
There is really only one active x2 dev who has this type of experience ATM.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

I have experience myself but I cannot figure out exactly how to load the rest of the files just yet. I am appealing to get more help from the other devs.


----------

